# Dog won't stop begging!



## NormiePods (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a 9 month old vizsla, and we just recently started letting him roam the house. The only problem we've had so far, is that he won't stop begging. I could start eating a small cracker for about 5 minutes, and he would just sit there staring at me for the next hour. Sometimes he starts licking me and my food, with no regard for me. It's not a food issue, as we feed him 2+ times a day. Is there any way to train him to stop?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how to answer this. All dogs stare at people eating. It's who they are, and it's what they do.
It's just basic obedience training, to have them wait patiently while you're eating. Dogs have to be taught to respect your space while you're eating, it's not something they would automatically know. Your pup started life eating right next to it's littermates. They pushed each other around, got on top of each other while eating during these meals. It's just natural that they would try it with people, until taught differently.


----------



## Sunshinesol (Jul 3, 2020)

NormiePods said:


> I have a 9 month old vizsla, and we just recently started letting him roam the house. The only problem we've had so far, is that he won't stop begging. I could start eating a small cracker for about 5 minutes, and he would just sit there staring at me for the next hour. Sometimes he starts licking me and my food, with no regard for me. It's not a food issue, as we feed him 2+ times a day. Is there any way to train him to stop?


I’d just give a bit of a spacial correction if my pup is getting up in my face/bubble without being called over. I’ll mark the behavior with an “uh uh” then get up and take a few steps towards them with some energy and a bit of an intentional look on my face. But not with any anger, just a bit of spunk. 

You can work on a place command, but it’s important you don’t just use it as “doggy jail” and also incorporate it in your training sessions so she can build speed and excitement with it. I’ll just release them or give them a treat when they settle. This takes a while a first if they are used to getting excited but it sounds like your pup has a lot of crate experience so they should be fine.

You can also just tell them “go lay down” as a sort of suggestion. My pup knows down really well so if she comes up to me while I’m eating and I don’t want to crate her or place her I’ll just give the spacial correction then tell her to go lay down. You might have to walk them over (consider having a leash attached indoors as they transition to all this freedom in the house) to a spot and down them at first but they’ll get it pretty quick.


----------

